# Is he???? Why yes he is.... (oh dear...)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We took the dogs to Bar Harbor today.....
Bar Harbor is a tourist town outside Acadia National Park. This is the first sunny day we have had in a month....the town is packed with people. We are in the center of town where there is a rocky beach ....there is a lovely boardwalk and two piers overlooking the beach ...well behaved dogs are welcomed to swim and frolic there....

Trace and Liberty are having a ball romping in the water....Trace is motoring around the bay....retrieving his bumpers...in his glory...Liberty is swimming and flirting with Glenn as usual...

Trace starts toward shore with his bumper in his mouth and stops about 5' from shore...and he stops....
I look at Trace...and think to myself, ".... Is he?"
Glenn says what Im thinking, "...Is he????"
I say outloud to Glenn, "Is he peeing?"
Glenn says under his breath, "ohhhnoooo.....he is taking a dump in the ocean!"
The dog is worse then a 3 year old....you know how 3 year-olds will just stand there with that funny look on there faces as they pee in the ocean/lake because they don't want to stop playing long enough to go to a bathroom??? <please lie and tell me you do or I'm gonna get a complex about my kids too!> Well this boy-dog wont even get out of the water to relieve himself! 

FYI - dog poop floats and yes I did wade it and scoop-the-poop in front of a large crowd of wide-eyed tourist....who, up to that moment in time, had been smitten with my two, handsome, well-behaved doggies.... <sigh>


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, what a hilarious story to start my morning off!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

ROFL I'm speachless...thats to funny. The scene from the swimming pool in the first Caddy Shack movie raced through my mind. Remember the Baby Ruth Bar floating


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha ha ha!! Well at least you are a responsible owner and waded out to get it! Think of how many people wouldn't .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> omg, what a hilarious story to start my morning off!


Ditto! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Being a dog lover, and not liking the water, I would have laughed my you know what off! 

Doggie diapers...:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

LOLOLOL....and no pics, shame on you
And yes, my two kids always got the urge for #2 when they hit the ocean waves...:gotme:
Sometimes we made it to a BR....sometimes not. Sometimes I could retrieve the gift, sometimes it floated out of reach:curtain:

Tracer, Tracer....what're we gonna do with you?:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. Oh, that must have been hilarious. Embarrassing... but hilarious.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHA! Ooooh shades of Marley there. Poop happens! :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that made my morning! Trace you must make your mom proud. If it makes you feel any better I have seen both Caue and Oakly to exactly the same thing before. Since there were no spectators I did not wade out to retrieve the evidence.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh man that's the worst.

Sounds like Bar Harbor is a pretty pet friendly town. I'll have to pick your brain sometime. One summer when we're in Maine we want to head up and check out Bar Harbor, Moosehead lake and Acadia. And I'd like to bring the dogs with us. It probably won't be this year, but maybe next.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha ha thats is hilarious! Really makes me think of Marley & me, the movie!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:you made my day!!!!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Gabby and Ozzie do the exact same thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny!!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh that is just too funny, it made me laugh out loud...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I know the feeling so well! Finny does it in the water by the sandbar, even if people are standing right next to him! It's like he doesn't even think about it and like Trace, does not want to stop what he's doing. I asked once if he could please not stick his tail straight out and smile when he is peeing in the water but he said no.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Good story Mary, hi to the dogs from Harley too!
Jerry


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is just too funny! My dogs at least come out of the water to do their business.

You will have to tell me more about Bar Harbor since we are headed up there for 5 days in September.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh thank goodness!!
You have no idea how much better I feel knowing that he is not the only one. Liberty and Lexi have _NEVER-EVER _ peed or pooped in the water! We were shocked....

People were ooohing and ahhhing around us from up above...oh look...beautiful...waiting turns....oh listen to him...listen to her....my dogs would love this...I miss my dog etc...etc...
Then BAM!! They turned on us.... 
I coulnt get that empty poop bag out of my pocket fast enough! You know how hard it is to open one of those with wet, salty hand?! Its tough!!! 
Thank goodness the bag was black....it didnt show the evidence and it blended in with the rocks....when the crowd changed over they never knew what the others had witnessed! LOLOLOL

Until yesterday I never understood why swimming beaches were off limits to dogs.... I TOTALLY understand now!!! :doh:
I would not want my little kids swimming around with Trace!! :yuck: YUCK!!!!! (although we all know kids can be much worse  )

I will blog about Bar Harbor rather then start a thread...
There are pet friendly restaurants and a few beachy areas...and of course a few pet supply shops... hiking trails etc....

Again thanks for all the confessions....much appreciated! :wave:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking you could have repeated this in the how much do I love my dog thread.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is hilarious! You are such a responsible dog parent for cleaning up the evidence. 
I have had that experience too where people are raving about how well behaved my boys are and then one of them embarrasses me!

Where was Lexie?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Miss Lexi had to stay home.... :-(
She LOVES the water...but stresses terribly in crowds plus she has a weak recall...which is even more weak when she is stressed. Glenn promised her a swimming trip this weekend while Im away...just him and her...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh I know the feeling so well! Finny does it in the water by the sandbar, even if people are standing right next to him! It's like he doesn't even think about it and like Trace, does not want to stop what he's doing. I asked once if he could please not stick his tail straight out and smile when he is peeing in the water but he said no.


Trace just looks over his shoulder with the "What are you lookin' at?!" expression... :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO 
kids n furkids, gotta love em


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Not my sweet Tracer???!!!! I can just picture that face!!!!!!

Mary- thanks for sharing, and give that poor boy a hug and a smooch for me.... I can imagine all of those shocked faces looking at him..

(He's still my second-favorite golden!)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, a couple of weeks ago we took Lucy to the lake with my nieces. Emma, my four-year-old niece started squirming but wouldn't leave to go to the bathroom. A couple of minutes later we caught her sort of squatting in the water a still-like. We knew what she was doing. A little while later Lucy didn't want to get out of the water, and we caught _her_, squatting all still-like. Needless to say we tried not to bring any attention to either of them. Of course someone let their little boys run around naked in that lake, which disturbed by ten-year-old niece a lot, so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahahah OMG what a story! I had received some terrible news this morning and this was the first thing to make me laugh and smile. Thank you


----------

